# ear wiggling!



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

for those of you who have or have had females, did they wiggle their ears when they were in heat?
my girl Vegas does the whole fiasco (ear wiggling, body quivering, you name it!), but Baby is apparently one of the girlies that goes into heat silently.
i think it's sooo cute! <33


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

im always thrilled to see ear wiggling b/c that means DEFINATELY NO BABIES ON THE WAY!!!!!! <always a good thing!>


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

you know, i have a neutered male do that once after bath time when i was drying him off with the towel... bribery is a weird boy...


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

I think iv seen it once. My girls are funny in heat...tryin to jump on eachother.


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

My girl used to when they were younger, but they don't anymore :?


----------



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Two of my girls do this (freeze and wiggle their ears) I think it's hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

I have 6 girls, and I've only seen an ear wiggle once  And I might have just imagined it ^^;


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

One of ours does... the other is kindof, well, not a good gauge of rat female behavior, but the one that does is a hairless and it is quite cute.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Of my three girls, I have never been able to tell when any of them are in heat...


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

i have to bucks myself, but ive seen my friends female do that! is soo sweet


----------

